# Karona



## karona (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi everyone. I am Sarah and I am owned by asweet bunny I adopted from the shelter where I work. Her name is Karonaand she is a dwarf cross and is 5 months old. Before her I had my firstbun Chloe who was a registered Holland Lop. I got her from a friendwhen she was 4 and had her until she was almoste 9. She was amazing butI had to put her down due to kidney failure.







Karona 4 months






Karona 3.5 months






Karona the day I got her 2 months


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 6, 2007)

Welcome to RO Sarah!:wave:Karona is beautiful, I love her colouring!:hearts


----------



## karona (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks! She has 5 perfect hearts. You can seeone clearly on her body and the one on her cheak you can see but herface is scrunched up


----------



## naturestee (Jan 6, 2007)

What a beautiful girl! Those arereally unique markings. I've never seen a rabbit likethat. And I love her beautiful blue eyes!:bunnyheart

BTW, welcome to the forum!


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 6, 2007)

awww beautifle bunny give hugs and nose rubs from me

chek out benji if you like!

kim x


----------



## Starina (Jan 6, 2007)

What a pretty lady. I love those blue eyes. :inlove:



~Star~


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jan 6, 2007)

What a beautiful girl, I just love her markings! Welcome to RO!


----------



## Lassie (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi,Welcome,your bunny is very cute and pretty too....



Delia


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi! Welcome to the forum!!

Your baby is so adorable!! Nice to meet you both! 

Rosie*


----------



## karona (Jan 12, 2007)

Well today we exparmented with her carrier. We tryed putting her in it and letting her play with it. Heres some pics!






I will prepare myself!






What are you bringing mom






Trying it out






Hummmmmm

She also binkied for the first time! I am soo happy!!


----------



## Haley (Jan 12, 2007)

She is such a pretty girl! I love the little hearts all over her!:inlove:

Thats a good idea to get her used to the carrier. Looks like she likes it already!

Oh, and congrats on the binky :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 12, 2007)

Aw, how did I miss this?!

Karona is beautiful. She is a very unique looking rabbit. 

Welcome!


----------



## karona (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks! I love her bits! I still dont know howsomeone could ahve abandond her and her sister at only2 months whenthey were sooo cute and cool lookin!

Here is her learing to read this mornin:bunnydance:


----------



## Crystalballl (Jan 13, 2007)

Hello and Welcome. Nice to anotherfellow Canadian. This site is great. Has gave mesuch wonderful information and the people are just great.Karona is adorable!! Love the name too.

Crystal (Bandit &amp; Holly)


----------



## karona (Jan 14, 2007)

Thought I would share how I got her and how the creatve name came.

My rabbit chloe had did and the girls I work with at the humane secoityknew how attaced I was to my "baby". Well a few days after they got in2 little bunnys. They knew I loved blue eyed bunnys and well there wasone with blue eyes and hearts on her. So I came in for my regular shiftran my training grop and all the rest. Well one of the girls said haysarah come into the back for a minute. So I did because its not thatunusual for me to her that. Well I got there and she said come look inhere. So I walk over and in a little carrier is a a sweet bunny. Istarted crying and said on my! She said if you want her she is our giftto you. All i could do was nod my head. So my ad who they called thatday to see if it was ok came and got us. Well I had no idea what tocall her only that i wanted it to be as special as she was. I went toschool ad showed my friend pictures and told her about it. Well shejokeingly saidwhy not carona so you can be like mmmmmmycarona!And I said oh cool. They I said why not wit aK?So thats what she is called!!:bunnydance:


----------



## bluebird (Jan 20, 2007)

That is one different bunny very unusual markings.bluebird


----------



## karona (Jan 21, 2007)

Today we had our first big bunny 500 experience!She has done a mini 500 before bu this was the full fledged all overthe house one! It was hularious and I choked on the mango I was eating!

Also on friday Karona went to school with me! She did so great. My daddropped her of to me at noon and then she went to a friends place afterschool with me. I had her for a project I did on the Humane Secoity andman she was a hit. Needless to say I got50/50!!:bunnydance:Go Ronie!!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 21, 2007)

YAY!! Your girl is so wonderful, and it sounds like she's so happy!! Wonderful!! 

A happy bunny really is such a precious site, isn't it?


----------



## karona (Jan 31, 2007)

I moved all my pics to a new site so I am just putting back up the ones I had on here.














































And here I throw in a pic of my old bunny Chloe RIP


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 31, 2007)

Aww...Chloe was beautiful!! I love that her fur was so black, it shone blue...

And your Karona is so stunning...look at those eyes!!

I&#39;m in love...

:inlove:


----------



## karona (Feb 24, 2007)

Accualy Chloe was not black she was accualy blue. Blue with Lilac tips accualy.


----------



## karona (Feb 24, 2007)

Today I am starting to get serious with the litter training so we will poste progress here.

Here is a quick phot to start off our potty story!







This Karona saying umm you want me to poop in there?? Ya right mom.


----------



## karona (Mar 1, 2007)

Well this week wehave been playing the move hte box and move whare I go game. But starting to make a bit of progress.


----------



## kathy5 (Mar 1, 2007)

hello &amp; welcome

your bunnies are very cute

good luck with litter training


----------



## Haley (Mar 2, 2007)

We need some more pics of your beautiful girl!Good luck with the litter training. Is she spayed or is she too young?Having her spayed will help later on. Also, if you put a little bit ofhay in one corner that encourages them to go in there.

Oh, and some of your pics arent showing up in this thread? Did you editor move them after you posted them here? Let me know if you want to addthem again.


----------



## karona (Mar 3, 2007)

Yes I moved them but I put them all back upafter. So he ons that are missingfrom posts on the first page are allin the last post I put up where there is a ton of pics (they r in theorder origionly posted)Here is that least one of her andher litter boxthat I moved


----------



## karona (Mar 3, 2007)

Ok so while I was takeingpics of her cage foryall she yawned! OMG it was so cute I have never see her yawn beforenor did I ever see Chloe yawn!!!I am sohappy:bunnydance::bunnydance:

Here are the pics of her cage (also posted, cept a few, on the wire cage thread)






Hay mommy!!






Can I come out and lick you??






Dont steel my bannana chips!!!!






Pee in the box not on the floor!!!!! (we are still training)






And finaly Karona was fetured on the march section of the Humane Secoity calander!!Her pic is the one beside te word March!


----------



## karona (Mar 10, 2007)

Ok so here are some randome pics from today






Must stay clean!!






DBF






If only she would pee in there...


----------



## karona (Mar 31, 2007)

Ok this is bad but I have t poste. I took Kronaoutside to see the dog. We are trying to get my dog to not be afraid ofother animals (she is a big dog and is fraid of squirls, cat, dogs,birds, bunnies, my friends hampster and worste of all she is petrifiedof frogs!) So Karona is runnning arround and the dog is sitting therepetrified. Karona come raceing up to her and bites her nose. What abumm!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wax32 (Apr 8, 2007)

Karona is awesome! She has nice blue eyes.


----------



## karona (Jul 10, 2007)

I dont know why my sever keeps shorting out the links to my pics but it is very annoying. Almoste as much asmy keyboard not getting every letter I type (sorry in the past posts it has been very bad dad fixed it a bit since then!)! So thouhgt I would update by just putting up all the pis I have of her so here we go
















she is an obsessive cleaner






















































































Thoshould be all the old ones I had...


----------



## karona (Jul 10, 2007)

So now for an update. Karona is doing well, all sezures and such have stopped and they head tilt is mostly gone and and dosent appear to be returing. As for litter box I have given up. It is sad but she just wont. Oh well her wire cage is fine for that because she dosnt sit in waste at least. And inside she is usualy good but the occasional pee is fine with me, I just wipe it up and move on (she has never pooped outside her cage since I got her its just the pee, odd but ok). As for her acctivities well she is enjoying the sumer sitting with me on he lawn readin. I do now however have to haver her on a leash because she fits through the fence and has beome quite the runner! She had fun at my recent birthday party being the star. The party was for me and my bf's 16th but in reality it was all about her:shockas is everything in life!)She also now is enjoying haveing mummy home all day (school is out) and loves to spend time in the kitchen while I cook my vedgitarian meals. She is however now quite a begger. As soon as vedgies come out t be cut she is under the cutting board wateing!! She isnt sure about this new "daddy" person who comes almoste every dad and takes her out and carts her arround. But hey mommy seems to like him s thats fine. Oh an I have to tell you all that Karona my be my baby but she likes to supervise my dates. The bf and I sit on the couch and cuddle up and as soon as he goes in to kiss her mommy well up she comes to sit between us!! Here are pics of here at the party (i have posted them other places to)






Party pooper under the table






My hat is cool and you know it!!!


----------



## karona (Aug 20, 2007)

My baby dool is 1 today. Oh time passes. I have had her for 10 months now. Wow it feels like so much less.



:birthdayurplepansy:Happy Birthday Baby Girl, Mommy and Daddy Love You!urplepansy::balloons:


----------

